# Eris vom Wildhaus SchH2



## Dinahmyte (Sep 26, 2004)

Eris vom Wildhaus earned her SchH II today under judge Verner Rapien. I was very surprised with her tracking as I had exactly the opposite "issue" I've had with her recently which has been hectic tracking. Obedience I was very happy with although she got a little mixed up on her out of motions







Protection was very nice but found some things to work on. I think I like trials even though "my dog is better than that" you find out what you really need to work on. Chris has all my pictures since my camera ran out of batteries, so maybe she will post them for me.


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

Congratulations on the SchH 2!


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Unfortunately most of the pics didn't come out well, but there are a few good ones. Hope Dan got some too.









Eris' obedience.


















I love this one "Discussing what is and isn't a proper front sit on a recall".


















An illustration of the differences in perception between dogs and handlers.
Handler's view of a judge's critique: a good way to get feedback on what you need to work on.
Dog's view of judge's critique: Belly rub time!


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

The few good protection ones....


----------



## laukaouda (Jun 26, 2002)

Dianna I forgot to mention how good you looked handling Eris today. You seemed so at ease and comfortable. No big thing, trialling is a breeze. And you didn't do a single hair flip thing.

You and Eris made an excellent team. Good job!

The belly rub was priceless for a job well done.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## lesslis (Sep 23, 2007)

Congrats Dianna and Eris. IMO the Wildhaus dogs are GSD's!!!!!

Lisa


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

Yay!!!!! 
Eris looks like Lucy, except Eris obviously knows a lot more.


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

Bravo!
and both you & Chris made it look easy!









And ya, I got a few pics...
<span style="color: #3333FF">Fall trial in MI</span> 

As soon as the transfers finish, you could spend awhile there...
but most are already playing, so time for me to get horizontal,
hoping Hugo & I do as well tomorrow going for the BH as you gals did today!









Enjoy!


----------



## jesusica (Jan 13, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## GSDluver4lyfe (Nov 15, 2006)

Congrats Dianna!! I know you must be proud. Eris is an awesome dog! 

Ally


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Big congratulations!!! Huge accomplishment!!! 

Wildhaus rocks!!!


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

Awesome....so very happy for you both!!!!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Congratulations Dianna and Eris.. that's awesome!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Big congrats Dianna and Eris!!









I believe too, you learn so much from your dog and yourself when trialing and what we need to work on.. I take each trial as a huge learning experience!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Lee


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)




----------



## Little_Raven (Sep 10, 2008)

Little Raven sends her


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

!!


----------



## mygsds (Jan 7, 2007)

Hi - I'm new on the Braggs forum but wanted to congratulate you. Love the pix.

Pat


----------

